# Newbie question about "signatures"



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here goes - how do i set up a signature on this forum? I searched and found the advice to take the cp link from the blue nav bar. I cannot find any blue nav bar, nor a link called cp. TIA


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 30, 2010)

*First you click on My Profile at the top of the page.*






*Then Click on Edit Community Profile.*






*Scroll down to your forum signature and click edit signature text.*




*Then type in what you want up to 5 lines, no images are allowed.*


----------



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Paul, but it does not work for me. I go into MY PROFILE and i have COMMUNITY PROFILE, RECENT ACTIVITY, MY ALBUMS and MY LISTS. Thats all that is there.


----------



## wingman (Jul 30, 2010)

John, Click on My Profile. Then scroll all the way down to the "Your Forum Signature" section There is a link to edit your signature just below this section. That should get you squared away.

Well as I was typing this Berr-B-Q beat me to the submit button. :-)


----------



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

Again, thanks Wingman, but that section does not show up in MY PROFILE.


----------



## wingman (Jul 30, 2010)

John, did you go into "my Profile" and then scroll down that page past your "recent activity" section and thn past your Albums section? It should be down there near the bottom of the page. It' not in edit profile. If you don't see it there then you should ask a moderator or admin.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 30, 2010)

John, the link you need to click once you enter My Profile is the Edit Community Profile at the top right hand side.






*Then scroll down until you see your signature and click edit signature...*


----------



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, i click that and it brings me into the edit page, but no signature box. Just the other four i have mentioned.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 30, 2010)

You need to send a PM to one of the Admins, bmudd14474, Pineywoods or Dutch and have them check why you don't have it...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 30, 2010)

I checked and everything is set correct and you should have access to it. I will dig a bit deeper.


----------



## meateater (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe ya need a few more posts to activate that.  Here's a wiki to help you out.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/signature-tutorial


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 1, 2010)

John-Z.. try it now.

We have an automated spam filter and for some reason it flagged a few of your posts as spam. I set you as a trusted user so maybe that will fix the problem. Let me know if you are still having problems.

It could also be a bug of some sort. I know there is a  problem with usernames that start or end with a space so maybe this is once of those types of things.


----------



## john-z (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you so much Jeff. That did the trick! I greatly appreciate your help, and all the fantastic info here! I am right now enjoying some of the ribs i smoked the other night,,, how awesome!


----------



## pokey (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm having the same problem John-Z did. I've only a few posts so far and I assumed that was the issue. If there's something that needs to be done, though, I'd like it done so I can add one.

Thanks,


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 6, 2010)

Pokey try it now it should work if not let me know


----------



## flash (Aug 6, 2010)

We ever gonna be allowed to post small photos again in signature area?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 6, 2010)

I just found out that the signature edit feature becomes available when you have 10 posts. The best thing to do is just jump in and be active in the forum for a few hours or perhaps a day or two and the 10 posts will happen naturally.
Flash.. I am not sure if the signatures will ever be exactly like vBulletin as far as being editable and able to load images. There are a few downsides to this in that, it takes up a ton of real estate and bandwidth but I can certainly see the benefit of allowing members to show a little of their personality.

The best thing you guys and gals can do is to keep asking for it in the feedback forum and if enough folks want it I am sure it stands a great chance of getting on the to do list.


----------



## porklvr (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm having the same issue as well....i don't have the option under my profile to create or edit a signature.  maybe a mod/admin can fix me up.  thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 7, 2010)

PoRkLvR said:


> I'm having the same issue as well....i don't have the option under my profile to create or edit a signature.  maybe a mod/admin can fix me up.  thanks.


Check it now it should be fixed if not let me know


----------



## pokey (Aug 10, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Pokey try it now it should work if not let me know


Nope, not yet. This is only my 5th post, though. I guess that's really the determinant factor. Thanks, though. I'm having a hard time finding topics to post on. I'm in research mode at this point, and this site is so full of good info that I find I don't have to post my questions. I just seek and I find!

I've been researching ABTs, which I can't wait to try this weekend. I'll post results. That should help get the post count up.

BTW Will I be able to post pics? Or do I need to hit a post count before I can do that, too?

Thanks,


----------



## distre (Aug 10, 2010)

Pineywoods, I'm having the same signature problem. I just joined yesterday 8-9-10. But I have more than 10 post. Maybe I should just have patience. I was just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2010)

Pokey said:


> Nope, not yet. This is only my 5th post, though. I guess that's really the determinant factor. Thanks, though. I'm having a hard time finding topics to post on. I'm in research mode at this point, and this site is so full of good info that I find I don't have to post my questions. I just seek and I find!
> 
> I've been researching ABTs, which I can't wait to try this weekend. I'll post results. That should help get the post count up.
> 
> ...


I tried resetting it again so it may work now. You should be able to post pics too the worst that can happen as far as the pics is for it to have to be approved by a Moderator before showing up


----------



## hoyoguy (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive got 11 but no sig. No worries, sometimes a timer is involved too.


----------



## que-ball (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm jealous of you folks that are having trouble setting up your signatures.  I can get right to the "Edit Signature" spot, then find that I have no imagination!  Software glitches are easy compared to that!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoyoguy said:


> Ive got 11 but no sig. No worries, sometimes a timer is involved too.


should work now


----------



## pokey (Aug 11, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> I tried resetting it again so it may work now. You should be able to post pics too the worst that can happen as far as the pics is for it to have to be approved by a Moderator before showing up


Nope.


----------



## pokey (Aug 11, 2010)

Not yet.


----------



## pokey (Aug 11, 2010)

But in a moment...


----------



## pokey (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll get to 10...


----------



## pokey (Aug 11, 2010)

Posts and maybe then...


----------



## pokey (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh well. Not yet.


----------



## pokey (Aug 11, 2010)

That's the ticket! It worked after 10 posts. There may have been a timer involved, as it took a few minutes, but it worked eventually. Now I've got to come up with something worth all the hoopla!


----------



## pokey (Aug 11, 2010)

And a test of ability to upload photos.

Cool!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been on here for a few days and posted over 10, but still don't have the signature option. Keeps telling me I need to post more.

I guess I will just keep posting.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 13, 2010)

No sooner did I post that I couldn't do a signature, and it magically appeared. This forum is simply amazing. To those of you that do all the work in background, you are awsome.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2010)

Its magic


----------



## distre (Aug 13, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Its magic


Everything Admin's and the other people on this site Do is like MAGIC. Thanks Everyone .


----------



## porklvr (Aug 13, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Check it now it should be fixed if not let me know


No, it's still not there Pineywoods.


----------



## chefjustinkent (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess...


----------



## chefjustinkent (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll chime in


----------



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here goes - how do i set up a signature on this forum? I searched and found the advice to take the cp link from the blue nav bar. I cannot find any blue nav bar, nor a link called cp. TIA


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 30, 2010)

*First you click on My Profile at the top of the page.*






*Then Click on Edit Community Profile.*






*Scroll down to your forum signature and click edit signature text.*




*Then type in what you want up to 5 lines, no images are allowed.*


----------



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Paul, but it does not work for me. I go into MY PROFILE and i have COMMUNITY PROFILE, RECENT ACTIVITY, MY ALBUMS and MY LISTS. Thats all that is there.


----------



## wingman (Jul 30, 2010)

John, Click on My Profile. Then scroll all the way down to the "Your Forum Signature" section There is a link to edit your signature just below this section. That should get you squared away.

Well as I was typing this Berr-B-Q beat me to the submit button. :-)


----------



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

Again, thanks Wingman, but that section does not show up in MY PROFILE.


----------



## wingman (Jul 30, 2010)

John, did you go into "my Profile" and then scroll down that page past your "recent activity" section and thn past your Albums section? It should be down there near the bottom of the page. It' not in edit profile. If you don't see it there then you should ask a moderator or admin.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 30, 2010)

John, the link you need to click once you enter My Profile is the Edit Community Profile at the top right hand side.






*Then scroll down until you see your signature and click edit signature...*


----------



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, i click that and it brings me into the edit page, but no signature box. Just the other four i have mentioned.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 30, 2010)

You need to send a PM to one of the Admins, bmudd14474, Pineywoods or Dutch and have them check why you don't have it...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 30, 2010)

I checked and everything is set correct and you should have access to it. I will dig a bit deeper.


----------



## meateater (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe ya need a few more posts to activate that.  Here's a wiki to help you out.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/signature-tutorial


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 1, 2010)

John-Z.. try it now.

We have an automated spam filter and for some reason it flagged a few of your posts as spam. I set you as a trusted user so maybe that will fix the problem. Let me know if you are still having problems.

It could also be a bug of some sort. I know there is a  problem with usernames that start or end with a space so maybe this is once of those types of things.


----------



## john-z (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you so much Jeff. That did the trick! I greatly appreciate your help, and all the fantastic info here! I am right now enjoying some of the ribs i smoked the other night,,, how awesome!


----------



## pokey (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm having the same problem John-Z did. I've only a few posts so far and I assumed that was the issue. If there's something that needs to be done, though, I'd like it done so I can add one.

Thanks,


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 6, 2010)

Pokey try it now it should work if not let me know


----------



## flash (Aug 6, 2010)

We ever gonna be allowed to post small photos again in signature area?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 6, 2010)

I just found out that the signature edit feature becomes available when you have 10 posts. The best thing to do is just jump in and be active in the forum for a few hours or perhaps a day or two and the 10 posts will happen naturally.
Flash.. I am not sure if the signatures will ever be exactly like vBulletin as far as being editable and able to load images. There are a few downsides to this in that, it takes up a ton of real estate and bandwidth but I can certainly see the benefit of allowing members to show a little of their personality.

The best thing you guys and gals can do is to keep asking for it in the feedback forum and if enough folks want it I am sure it stands a great chance of getting on the to do list.


----------



## porklvr (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm having the same issue as well....i don't have the option under my profile to create or edit a signature.  maybe a mod/admin can fix me up.  thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 7, 2010)

PoRkLvR said:


> I'm having the same issue as well....i don't have the option under my profile to create or edit a signature.  maybe a mod/admin can fix me up.  thanks.


Check it now it should be fixed if not let me know


----------



## pokey (Aug 10, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Pokey try it now it should work if not let me know


Nope, not yet. This is only my 5th post, though. I guess that's really the determinant factor. Thanks, though. I'm having a hard time finding topics to post on. I'm in research mode at this point, and this site is so full of good info that I find I don't have to post my questions. I just seek and I find!

I've been researching ABTs, which I can't wait to try this weekend. I'll post results. That should help get the post count up.

BTW Will I be able to post pics? Or do I need to hit a post count before I can do that, too?

Thanks,


----------

